# Who Do You Think You Are Kim Cattrall



## lostexpectation (Aug 12, 2009)

boy i wouldn't want to cross kim catrall, she seemed more angry then her mother, was was being outraged on behalf of the women of this world


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2009)

who the fuck's this kim person?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> who the fuck's this kim person?



actress on sex in the city m'lud


that was an interesting programme, didn't trace her family back very long, just found out about her bigamous grandfather who abandoned her scouse grandmother, and her children, and set up home with a new family, and then fucked off to Australia


----------



## Geri (Aug 12, 2009)

I thought this was the best one so far.

I've never seen her in anything before (although apparently she was in Porkies) but she looks amazing for her age. I'm assuming surgery is involved though.


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 12, 2009)

Geri said:


> I'm assuming surgery is involved though.



Miaow!

Saucer of milk for table two.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 12, 2009)

Born in Liverpool wasn't she?


----------



## Kanda (Aug 12, 2009)

Geri said:


> she looks amazing for her age.



She bloody does!


----------



## Geri (Aug 12, 2009)

Bakunin said:


> Miaow!
> 
> Saucer of milk for table two.



No, I thought she was really pretty. It just can't be natural, as she is in her 50s.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2009)

Geri said:


> No, I thought she was really pretty. It just can't be natural, as she is in her 50s.


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 12, 2009)

Geri said:


> No, I thought she was really pretty. It just can't be natural, as she is in her 50s.



Just kidding about a bit.

She does look pretty good for her age, it has to be said.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 12, 2009)

Just seen the very beginning on i-Player. The older women in her family look pretty amazing for their ages too. Good skin and good looks often run in families.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 12, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Good skin and good looks often run in families.



Are you as fit as pip?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 12, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


>



I would


----------



## Kanda (Aug 12, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> i would



all day long


----------



## lostexpectation (Aug 12, 2009)

she does botox, nothing else afaik


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 12, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Are you as fit as pip?


No, I've lived a dissolute life of fags, booze and unhealthy living generally! I'm jolly though. As a child I was always described as the bright one. A bit of a plain Jane.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 12, 2009)

So you are peas from the same pod


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 12, 2009)

She's not a plain Jane though. She's always been lovely. I'm glad she's bright though.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 12, 2009)

You can smoke and drink and be lovely. Don't put yourself down luv


----------



## Diamond (Aug 12, 2009)

She's got this kind of seductive, kind of unsettling half smile as her default facial expression.

This is going to sound powerfully weird but it reminds of Dubya in a way.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh, I'm quite happy as I am, Kanda, I just know I've never been a head-turner. I've always been able to make people laugh which is far more important to me. When my sister had her appendix out I was banned from the bedside in case I literally split her sides laughing.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 12, 2009)

Making people laugh is an oft underestimated attribute.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 12, 2009)

Pip's got the sense of humour too which is great.


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 12, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Oh, I'm quite happy as I am, Kanda, I just know I've never been a head-turner. I've always been able to make people laugh which is far more important to me. When my sister had her appendix out I was banned from the bedside in case I literally split her sides laughing.



Hmmm, from a medical point of view I'd say that having the same effect on your loved one's as overcooking a sausage would be something of a problem, yes.

That said, a laugh and a joke are always welcome, most of the time anyway.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 12, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Pip's got the sense of humour too which is great.



She was really meek and quiet when I met her..!!


----------



## madzone (Aug 12, 2009)

My ex's mother is in her 50's and doesn't look a day over 40. No surgery involved.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 12, 2009)

Kanda said:


> She was really meek and quiet when I met her..!!


She's got a soft voice. I haven't!


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 12, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> She's got a soft voice. I haven't!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 12, 2009)

Nah, imagine Ethel Merman with a British accent.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 12, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Nah, imagine Ethel Merman with a British accent.



More Daisy Lowe.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 12, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


>


----------



## Cid (Aug 12, 2009)

I imagine it's photoshop rather than plastic surgery.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 12, 2009)

I'd like to have heard his side. We haven't got a clue these days what it was like for so many such a short time ago, have we . .  No NHS back when these women were children, effectively no welfare state, growing up hungry and, when you did have food, old newspapers for table cloths. And this is just your grandparents age. FFS.

Were there any men in that family at all?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 13, 2009)

who saw Sharon Stone at 50 in the papers the other day?







Wonder which bits are real?


----------



## Kanda (Aug 13, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> who saw Sharon Stone at 50 in the papers the other day?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sharon deserves her own thread... Geezus!! 

Then do a Monica Bellucci one.. thanks so much x


----------



## madzone (Aug 13, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> who saw Sharon Stone at 50 in the papers the other day?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not her tits


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 13, 2009)

madzone said:


> Not her tits




yeah I guessed that much


----------



## wiskey (Aug 13, 2009)

I thought that was interesting but Kim cattrall did my head in.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 13, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


>


Holy fukn shit. I know it's prob. photoshopped to hell but that's HOT! 








She was in Mannequin in the 80's


----------



## scifisam (Aug 13, 2009)

Sharon Stone's boobs could be real. The way she's standing and the corset she's wearing could do enough to make them perky. 



Strumpet said:


> She was in Mannequin in the 80's



I had the HUGEST crush on her in that film. Think I might watch WDYTYA purely for that reason.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 13, 2009)

I#m gonna watch it at some point.   I like Kimmy.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 13, 2009)

You should ladies! It's a decent one, better than that herbert last week, anyway.


----------



## Geri (Aug 13, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I'd like to have heard his side. We haven't got a clue these days what it was like for so many such a short time ago, have we . .  No NHS back when these women were children, effectively no welfare state, growing up hungry and, when you did have food, old newspapers for table cloths. And this is just your grandparents age. FFS.



I wondered about that as well. It sounds like he got married too young, fell out of love with his first wife and felt trapped. He also sounds like a bit of a wanderer and couldn't stay in one place for too long. It's interesting that he settled down completely with his second family and was by all accounts the model husband and father. I can understand why his first family felt so bitter though as his choices left them destitute.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 13, 2009)

Geri said:


> I wondered about that as well. It sounds like he got married too young, fell out of love with his first wife and felt trapped. He also sounds like a bit of a wanderer and couldn't stay in one place for too long. It's interesting that he settled down completely with his second family and was by all accounts the model husband and father. I can understand why his first family felt so bitter though as his choices left them destitute.


I agree with a lot of what you say though I'm not sure he was quite the 'wanderer' characterised. Once away from Liverpool or poverty or the first marriage (whatever he felt the need to escape) he settled down to be a pretty normal family man and a good provider. 100,000's of families did exactly what they did in the 60s and became  '£10 tourists', you could even make a case that it was intended to give the children a better future as most who went to Australia in that era believed.

KC's mother remembers him trying to take her with him when he went and he tried to explain to his own mother why he couldn't cope . . . but, in the end, he also abandoned 3 daughters and he knew the (pre-welfare state) circs in which he was leaving them. Maybe he had to shut all that off to cope with what he'd done.

Like I say, it would have been nice to hear his pov.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 13, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Like I say, it would have been nice to hear his pov.



I watched it last night. I agree that with you, but it would still be pretty hard to come up with a POV that justified leaving three daughters so destitute that they didn't have enough food.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm not sure he'd want to justify it, you can't really. It seemed clear he was quite close to his own mother so we have to assume he didn't want to say goodbye to her and that side of his family. As said, he wanted to take his daughter with him . . but he felt compelled to leave forever. Like I say, perhaps the only way to cope with what he did was to shut it out completely.

Maybe it was the marriage, because he clicked into being a non-wandering, solid provider pretty quickly after leaving.

These days, of course, the welfare state kicks in immediately in those circs. I'm not sure if that has an influence on how we, the privilaged, should judge events from pre-war, and if we do how it influences . . .


----------



## scifisam (Aug 13, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I'm not sure he'd want to justify it, you can't really. It seemed clear he was quite close to his own mother so we have to assume he didn't want to say goodbye to her and that side of his family. As said, he wanted to take his daughter with him . . but he felt compelled to leave forever. Like I say, prhaps the only way to cope with what he did was to shut it out completely.
> 
> Maybe it was the marriage, because he clicked into being a non-wandering, solid provider pretty quickly after leaving.
> 
> These days, of course, the welfare state kicks in immediately in those circs. I'm not sure if that has an influence on how we, the privilaged, should judge events from pre-war, and if we do how it influences . . .



I can understand him wanting to leave his wife, but the kids? Nah. He could even have sent them money anonymously instead of letting his first family live in poverty - which he would have known was inevitable. There is no excuse no matter how many generations are between us. There are feckless parents now, and there were then.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 13, 2009)

How would you send money anonymously in the 30s and 40s - a local post mark on a letter would lead straight to him and reveal his bigamist 'crime'?

Not that I think he was minded to do that, I do think he shut that part of his life off completely, probably in order to cope.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 13, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> How would you send money anonymously in the 30s and 40s - a local post mark on a letter would lead straight to him and reveal his bigamist 'crime'?
> 
> Not that I think he was minded to do that, I do think he shut that part of his life off completely, probably in order to cope.



Somehow I think that a man who could move fifty miles and engage in a bigamous remarriage would be able to send his other family money in the days when banks weren't as strict as they are now.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 13, 2009)

She was in Police Academy as well.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 13, 2009)

scifisam said:


> Somehow I think that a man who could move fifty miles and engage in a bigamous remarriage would be able to send his other family money in the days when banks weren't as strict as they are now.


Sorry Sam, but I think you're being overly optimistic if you think they knew what the inside of a bank looked like.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Aug 13, 2009)

I thought it was a bit sad really. She started the programme thinking her Grandad but a bit of a bastard and finished it thinking he was a total and utter bastard. 
Shame


----------



## Rollem (Aug 13, 2009)

the guy did come across as a tad selfish, but it would have been so much better if he were still alive and able to give his version of events. I can't believe anyone could just up and leave their family and start afresh with a whole new one and not feel and sense of grief or guilt.

thought her mum and aunt's response was quite sad really, but nice to see that they did get in touch with their half-siblings in australia. maybe that will prove the first step in laying old ghosts to rest?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 13, 2009)

As a programme though, I do think it's at its best as a  social history tool - but even now I can't think how that family fed itself and survived. I presume the mother found work. Plus the extended family maybe.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 13, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> As a programme though, I do think it's at its best as a  social history tool - but even now I can't think how that family fed itself and survived. I presume the mother found work. Plus the extended family maybe.


IIRC it said in the show that the mother flogged off pretty much everything which wasn't nailed down and took a full-time job. No help from family apparently.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2009)

Nemo said:


> IIRC it said in the show that the mother flogged off pretty much everything which wasn't nailed down and took a full-time job. No help from family apparently.



the mother-in law, must have known about the circs of her son's kids in both families, can't believe she wasn't aware


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 13, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> As a programme though, I do think it's at its best as a  social history tool - but even now I can't think how that family fed itself and survived. I presume the mother found work. Plus the extended family maybe.



The same way a lot of families did: A combination of neighbourly charity, a small amount of local authority welfare assistance, criminality, help from the church and any work you could find.
Try reading something along the lines of John Benson's "The Working Class in Britain, 1850-1939" for a fairly concise overview of how the destitute managed, especially once "the workhouse" was abolished.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 13, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


>


 Is she really short, or is that a very high pool table?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 13, 2009)

Nemo said:


> IIRC it said in the show that the mother flogged off pretty much everything which wasn't nailed down and took a full-time job. No help from family apparently.


No help from _his_ family is all we were told.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 13, 2009)

Geri said:


> I thought this was the best one so far.
> 
> I've never seen her in anything before (although apparently she was in Porkies) but she looks amazing for her age. I'm assuming surgery is involved though.



You have never seen mannequin? 

Shame on you.


----------



## Pip (Aug 13, 2009)

Kanda said:


> She was really meek and quiet when I met her..!!



Meek? 

Anyway Kim Cattrall annoys the hell out of me, but I'm going to watch this on iplayer tonight


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 13, 2009)

scifisam said:


> Sharon Stone's boobs could be real. The way she's standing and the corset she's wearing could do enough to make them perky.
> 
> 
> 
> I had the HUGEST crush on her in that film. Think I might watch WDYTYA purely for that reason.



Me too. She was like the perfect woman. I can't see it now though.


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 13, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> She was in Police Academy as well.









She could detain me for questioning any time.

Woof!


----------



## scifisam (Aug 13, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Sorry Sam, but I think you're being overly optimistic if you think they knew what the inside of a bank looked like.



Men did send money home to support their families in those days when work was scarce and they had to move away to find any work. Do you seriously think that he couldn't have sent his first family money too? 

It is a very good way of presenting soial history by personalising it all.


----------



## lostexpectation (Aug 13, 2009)

turk 182!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2009)

scifisam said:


> Men did send money home to support their families in those days when work was scarce and they had to move away to find any work. Do you seriously think that he couldn't have sent his first family money too?
> 
> It is a very good way of presenting soial history by personalising it all.



pretty easy to put a few quid in an envelope!


----------



## wiskey (Aug 13, 2009)

I thought it was a bit odd that his mother told him not to go, and to stay and take care of his children - yet when he did go she didn't enquire about the children at all (that we know of)


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

He must have been a very troubled bloke - ultimately it was his loss - his family and daughters.  Still an arsehole, though.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 13, 2009)

scifisam said:


> Men did send money home to support their families in those days when work was scarce and they had to move away to find any work. Do you seriously think that he couldn't have sent his first family money too?


As I said originally, I don't think he was minded to. I do seriously think that if he was minded to it would be very easy to talk himself out of it for a variety of reasons, not least the idea of sending cash to an addess in the poorest part of Liverpool where the letter was not expected, being an address not used to receiving letters, the letter being unsigned for (for obvious reasons),  at a time of great hunger and unemployment.

Put another way, for all we know he could have sent £000's and not a single envelope made it past the sorting office, though I very much doubt that was the case.

Tbh, if I wanted to send money in those circs, I'd arrange something with my own mother.

In my family,  we recently discovered my aunt's Canadian father used to send money via my grandmothers best friend who lived in a village several miles away and who granny would visit quite innocently every month. Liverpool may have been different.


----------



## Ceej (Aug 13, 2009)

I met Kim at the theatre very briefly a couple of years ago -  not quite as youthful as she appears, and SATC has every frame airbrushed to within an inch of its natural life....but still gorgeous and a knockout figure.


----------



## pboi (Aug 13, 2009)

botox and growth hormone and everything else under the sun


----------



## Geri (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, apparently she has had botox but no invasive surgery. Fair play to her, if it's true.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 14, 2009)

"Why do they call her Lassie?"


----------

